# Where should i go???



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thinkin about taking a trip this spring for a hog hunt. Im wondering wheres the closest place to michigan is that can provide me with some hog meat. I hunt with a bow and ive found some really cheap hog hunts in tennesse and florida but dont know much about abything closer. If i can afford it i may go down to texas but not sure yet. Where would u go??


----------



## GRJohnnyRingo (Jan 11, 2008)

Been to Texas twice and Oklahoma twice and would go back again in a heartbeat. Both places had awesome hunting, and both offered high fence and free range and I hunted with bow. ( and only free range all 4 times ) My choice would be Tx 1st then Ok, but would go to either again without a second thought.


----------



## buffalo (Dec 17, 2000)

My cousin just showed me a pic of a 150+ taken out of the Gratiot Saginaw state game area so why go out of state?


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Depends if you are looking for free range or fenced. Many of the hunts you see in Tenessee are fenced I have done both free range in Texas and fenced in Tenn. Both were fun hunts I know there are places in Texas and Florida that can offer free range and fenced at the same time. Some of these ranches trap hogs and keep them in large areas.If you have visions of 300 lb hogs with big choppers you probably should go fenced. Most of the free range hogs are not super big. If I had one place I could go I would go to California beautiful country and the hogs seem to run a little bigger in general. But the flight out cost will be the biggest hurdle. Of the places your looking at I would go to Texas.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Martinp26 said:


> Thinkin about taking a trip this spring for a hog hunt. Im wondering wheres the closest place to michigan is that can provide me with some hog meat. I hunt with a bow and ive found some really cheap hog hunts in tennesse and florida but dont know much about abything closer. If i can afford it i may go down to texas but not sure yet. Where would u go??


I'm going to South Carolina this week for a hog hunt. I'll let you'all know how it goes!


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you're set on paying for a canned(fenced)hunt,you could go to Ubly,Mich.They have other species also.As far as shooting a free range hog in Mich,head west to Hillsdale County.Problem is all hunting would be on private property.Good luck trying to get permission.You have to know the land owner.A few of them complain about the damage the hogs are doing,but refuse to let anybody hunt their property.


----------



## Martinp26 (Apr 23, 2011)

I prefer free range hunting. "Canned hunting" isnt my style. I have family in california, maybe i can kill 2 birds with one stone!


----------

